# Diashow generieren



## goela (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Freaks,
möchte gerne eine Diashow für ein Hochzeitsvideo erstellen. Da ich es jedoch mühsam finde in Premiere oder After Effects alles manuell zu machen, ist meine Frage ob jemand ein Werkzeug kennt (vorteilhaft Freeware) mit dem ich eine Diashow erstellen und als AVI o.ä. exportieren kann.

Gruss Goela


----------



## axn (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe einige versucht und wurde immer wieder enttäuscht. Mit Premiere und Expressions in After Effects ließen sich dagegen immer alle benötigten Übergangseffekte, Zooms etc. in windeseile für +100 Bilder herstellen. Also ich würde nicht untreu werden.. 
Encore CS2 steht dir nicht zur Verfügung? Das generiert Diashows recht vernünftig automatisch..

mfg

axn


----------



## goela (4. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Antwort!

Es sieht wirklich so danach aus! Es gibt nichts gutes - so wie ich bisher gesehen habe.
Muss wohl doch beim bewärten bleiben - glaube habe mal ein Tutorial für AE gesehen. Encore CS habe ich leider nicht!


----------



## Hukke (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen,
ich bin totaller Anfänger mit dem Ulead VideoStudio, ich muss für die Schule ein Video machen, das soll eine Art Diashow werden, also nur Bilder, dazu soll bestimmte Musik laufen und mit den Bildern soll Verse für Verse die Verse des Gedichts erscheinen und halt als Hintergrund meine Bilder + Musik.
Mein Problem ist der Text, wie kann ich den einfügen?
Kann mir da jmd spontan helfen und Tipps geben?
Danke
Hukke


----------



## goela (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Du so etwas machen willst, dann musst Du selbst "Hand" anlegen. Bei meiner Suche für ein Programm zur schnellen Erstellung einer Diaschau ala  MediaCenter bin ich auf das kostenlose Programm "Fotoshow 3" gestossen.

Natürlich lässt sich mit AfterEffects mehr herausholen!


----------

